# Emotiva 40% Off For Original Owners



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

Didn't see this posted anywhere, so thought I'd give a heads-up that Emotiva Audio is offering a 40% discount when original owners purchase something else. Probably akin to AV123's family pricing scheme.

This discount only applies to their surround sound processors, and is probably particularly aimed at people who plan to upgrade to their next processor (DMC-2?) and this way there's less incentive for those people to wait a year instead of purchasing something from Emotiva now and then again later.

I certainly plan to make use of this offer when the new processor comes out.

More details are up at an Audioholics press release.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm gonna move this to the Special Deals forum.

Sounds like a great savings.


----------

